# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Shkrimtarë të huaj >  Giovanni Boccaccio

## Askusho

*(Dekameroni)*
*Përktheu: Shpëtim Çuçka*

*DITA E DHJETË*
_(rrëfenja e parë)_
Fillon dita e dhjetë dhe e fundit e Dekameronit, në të cilën, nën mbretërimin e Panfilit, bëhet fjalë mbi ata njerëz që kanë vepruar bujarisht dhe në mënyrë të lavdërueshme rreth ndonjë çështjeje dashurie a tjetër. 

Ishte një mëngjes i bukur. Retë e holla nga ana e perëndimit kishin marrë një ngjyrë si të kuqërremtë, kurse nga lindja, rrezet e diellit, që po afroheshin gjithnjë më shumë, filluan të binin drejt përmbi retë, duke u dhënë anëve të tyre një shkëlqim si prej ari. Në këtë kohë të gëzueshme u ngrit nga gjumi Panfili dhe zgjoi dhe shoqet e shokët e tij. Kur u ndodhën të gjithë rreth tij, ai duke marrë parasysh dhe dëshirën e tyre, u caktoi vendin se ku do të venin për t'u dëfryer; pas kësaj nisi rrugën me hapa të ngadalshëm, duke ecur në krye të grupit të gëzueshëm, midis Filomenës e Fiametës. Shëtitja që bënë qe e gjatë dhe bisedimi e pyetjet e përgjigjet e tyre u vërtitën të gjitha rreth dëfrimeve të kësaj dite. Si erdhën rrotull për një copë herë të madhe dhe dielli zuri të digjte pak, u kthyen në pallat. Këtu qerthulluan burimin e pastër dhe kush deshi, shpëlau nga një gotë e piu ujë. Pastaj e kaluan kohën në hijet e kopshtit gjer sa erdhi dreka. 
Si hëngrën drekë, ranë e fjetën pak sipas zakonit dhe më vonë u mblodhën në vendin që u caktoi mbreti. Neifila u caktua të fliste e para dhe filloi e gëzuar në këtë mënyrë: 
Një kalorës shërben te mbreti i Spanjës, por i duket se nuk shpërblehet mirë. Mbreti atëherë i provon në mënyrë bindëse se nuk e ka ai fajin për këto, por fati i keq i kalorësit. Më në fund e shpërblen bujarisht. 
-Është një nder fort i madh për mua, o gra të shquara, mundësia që m'u dha nga sovrani ynë të flas e para për shpirtmadhësinë, për këtë virtyt që hedh dritë e qartësi mbi çdo virtyt tjetër, ashtu sikundër dielli stolis e hijeshon tërë kupën qiellore. Do t'ju rrëfej pra një ndodhizë mjaft të këndshme, pas mendjes sime, të mësuarit e së cilës nuk ka asgjë tjetër veç së mirës. 
Duhet ta dini se midis kalorësve të shumtë e trima, që kanë rrojtur prej kohërave më të largëta në qytetin tonë; ka qenë edhe një, ndofta më i shquari, i quajtur Ruxheri Dei Fixhovani. Ky, si njeri i pasur dhe shpirtmadh që ishte, e shihte se po të vazhdonte të rronte në Toskanë, me atë jetë e me ato zakone që mbizotëronin atje, nuk do të kishte pothuajse asnjë rast për të shfaqur trimërinë, prandaj e ndau mendjen të shkonte e të vihej për ca kohë në shërbim të Anfonsos mbretit të Spanjës, nami i trimërisë së të cilit asokohe kapërcente atë të çdo sovrani tjetër. Shkoi pra me armë, kuaj e pasues, siç ia lypte nderi, në Spanjë te mbreti dhe ky e priti po me nderime. 
Këtu zoti Ruxheri me jetën e shkëlqyer dhe bëmat e mrekullueshme në fushë të betejës u shqua shumë shpejt për trimëri. Mirëpo, pas njëfarë kohe e pasi i vuri re mirë sjelljet e mbretit, ai pa që sovrani shpërndante sa më të djathtë, sa më të mëngjër, kështjella, qyteza e çifligje pa ndonjë kujdes të veçantë atyre që e meritonin. Përkundrazi atij që e dinte mirë veten se sa vlente, nuk i kish dhuruar asgjë, prandaj zotit Ruxheri duke e quajtur këtë si nënçmim në sy të shoqërisë, vendosi të largohej dhe i lypi leje mbretit. Mbreti ia dha dhe i dhuroi më të mirën e më të bukurën ndër mushkat, dhuratë kjo fort e pëlqyer për kalorësin tonë, të cilin e priste goxha rrugë e gjatë. Pas kësaj mbreti vuri një shërbëtor të besuar, që të gjente mënyrën më të përshtatshme për të, që ti qepej prapa me kalë zotit Ruxheri, veç pa i rënë në sy se kush e kish dërguar; dhe si të dëgjonte ato që do të thosh kalorësi, t'i ngulitte në mendje për t'ia sjellë të zot, ndërsa të nesërmen në mëngjes t'i bënte të ditur urdhrin e sovranit që të kthehej pas. 
Shërbëtori iu qep prapa zotit Ruxheri dhe kur ky doli nga mbretëria, u bashkua me marifet me të sikur gjoja edhe ai udhëtonte për në Itali. Kështu zoti Ruxheri kaluar majë mushkës që i kish dhuruar mbreti, vazhdoi udhën gjithë duke u fjalosur herë për një gjë e herë për një tjetër. Aty nga ora nëntë kalorësi tha: 
-Them se bëjmë mirë t'i lëmë ca kafshët të çlodhen.
U ndalën dhe të gjitha kafshët, përveç mushkës, u shtrinë përdhe. Pastaj, si bënë edhe një copë udhë tjetër, gjatë së cilës shërbëtori s'linte fjalë të kalorësit t'i shpëtonte, arritën te një lumë, ku u dhanë kafshëve për të pirë. Kur ja mushka vajti e u zhgërrye mu në mes të ujit. 
-Të vraftë Perëndia, të vraftë, -e nëmi zoti Ruxheri kur e pa. -Po ti paske qenë njëlloj si yt zot i parë, moj!
I dëgjoi këto fjalë shërbëtori ashtu si dhe plot të tjera gjatë ditës, po më e më s'i zuri veshi veçse lëvdata të mëdha për sovranin. Të nesërmen në mëngjes, kur u hipën kafshëve e mateshin të merrnin udhën për në Toskanë, shërbëtori i bën të ditur urdhrin e mbretit, kështu që zoti Ruxheri pa ç'pa, u shtrëngua të kthehej.
Mbreti, si mësoi fjalët që i kishte thënë kalorësi mushkës, dërgoi ta thërrisnin dhe pamjeqeshur e pyeti se përse e kishte krahasuar atë me mushkën ose mushkën me të. 
Zoti Ruxheri u përgjigj fare çiltër: 
-Imzot, e krahasova mushkën me ju, pasi sikundër ju dhuroni atje ku nuk duhet dhe atje ku duhet nuk dhuroni, -po kështu edhe mushka nuk u shtri ku duhej dhe vajti u shtri atje ku nuk duhej.
-Zoti Ruxheri, -i tha atëherë mbreti, -në rast se unë nuk ju kam bërë edhe juve dhurata sikundër mjaft të tjerëve, të cilët janë një hiç përpara jush, kjo nuk ka ardhur ngaqë s'jua kam njohur trimërinë e rrallë e të denjë për çdo lloj dhurate, pra s'ka qenë faji im, por fati juaj ai që s'më ka lejuar. Dhe që ju them të vërtetën, do t'jua provoj qartë tani. 
-Imzot, -iu përgjigj zoti Ruxheri, -nuk qahem që nuk kam marrë dhurata prej jush, sepse s'më ka vajtur mendja të pasurohem, por më vjen keq që s'më keni dhënë asnjë dëshmi për trimërinë, që kam rrëfyer. Sidoqoftë, arsyen tuaj e pranoj për të drejtë e për të qëruar dhe jam gati të shoh atë që doni të më tregoni, sido që ju besoj edhe pa dëshmitar. 
Mbreti atëherë e mori dhe e shpuri në një sallë të madhe, ku sipas urdhrit të tij ishin vendosur dy sëndukë të mbyllur. Atje në prani të shumë vetave i tha kalorësit: 
-Zoti Ruxheri, në njërin nga këta sëndukë ndodhet kurora, skeptri dhe rruzulli mbretëror, si dhe mjaft breza, mbërthejca, unaza e plot e plot stolira të vyera të miat. Sënduku tjetër është mbushur me dhe. Zgjidhni pra njërin dhe ai qoftë juaji! Me këtë rast do të shihni se cili ka qenë mosmirënjohës ndaj trimërisë suaj, unë apo fati juaj.
Zoti Ruxheri, duke parë që kjo ishte dëshira e mbretit, zgjodhi njërin nga sëndukët dhe sovrani urdhëroi të hapej në çast. Të gjithë vunë re që ai ishte mbushur me dhe. Atëherë mbreti buzagaz i tha: 
-Siç e shihni, zoti Ruxheri, ato që ju thashë për fatin janë të vërteta. Sidoqoftë trimëria juaj e meriton që unë t'i kundërvihem forcës së tij. Unë e di që ju nuk keni ndërmend të bëheni spanjoll, prandaj as unë nuk kam ndërmend t'ju fal kështjella a qytete, por dua për inat të fatit, t'ju dhuroj atë sënduk që ai jua mohoi, me qëllim që të keni mundësinë ta shpini në viset tuaja dhe me dëshminë e dhuratave të mia të mund të krenoheni për trimërinë tuaj përpara bashkëvendësve. 
Kështu zoti Ruxheri, si mori sëndukun dhe i shprehu mbretit falënderimet e duhura për të tilla dhurata, u kthye shend e verë në Toskanë.

----------

Benjamin Vila (01-10-2015)

----------


## shoku_tanku

Vepra erotike me e bukur qe kam lexuar.Eshte bukur te rikujtosh leximet e hershme!

----------

